# What is your definition of social success?



## Andrew Goad (Jun 19, 2016)

Here is mine:






P.S. there's a bit in the video where I talk about what one can do to increase their overall sense of social confidence and well-being. Check it out if you are curious.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Everyone's definition is different.

Mine is not like the stereotype society forces us to believe: to be a social butterfly, to be a party animal and to f**k as many girls as possible.

My definition of success is to have a stable circle of friends, like 3-5, and a girlfriend. And also to be able to talk to other people with little anxiety, when it will be required, like in my carrier. As an introvert, I will be satisfied with that. I had all those 3 things, just not all in the same time.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think everybody will have different definitions. Mine is a mix of all of the above, except the society's crap. 

Having a girlfriend will not complete you as a person. It's a relationship, but it's not a completion. 

I am far more social than I used to be and with my current health scare passing, it forced me to open up and talk to doctors and such - I think I can handle most situations.


----------

